

The Cult of Done Manifesto - jcsalterego
http://www.brepettis.com/blog/2009/3/3/the-cult-of-done-manifesto.html

======
sharpn
"4.Pretending you know what you're doing is almost the same as knowing" - no,
it's not. And such hubris can prevent knowledge discovery (besides the loss of
reputation).

~~~
bravura
"Much of the excitement we get out of our work is that we don't really know
what we are doing." -- E. Dijkstra

Indeed, as a scientist and entrepreneur, I have realized that it is deadly to
be paralyzed by not knowing what to do.

So Bre Pettis's advice stands.

------
vicaya
"Done" is overrated. It just gives you false/fake sense of control, which can
be addictive.

Give it up. "Doing" instead.

------
10ren
_9\. People without dirty hands are wrong. Doing something makes you right._

~~~
hapless
Very Mao.

Done grows from the barrel of a gun.

The mass line represents the creative and productive energies of the masses of
the Cult of Done, which are potentially inexhaustible.

To hear incorrect views without rebutting them and even to hear counter-
revolutionary remarks without reporting them, but instead to take them calmly
as if nothing had happened, is a failure of Done.

~~~
10ren
It's not saying to not listen to experienced people. It's saying to not listen
to people who haven't done anything.

------
spolsky
might want to switch to decaf, there...

------
maxtilford
The pictures add a lot to the list.

------
raintrees
I'm still young at less than 50 :) but the journey is becoming much more
enjoyable and important to me than just knocking out another destination...

------
swolchok
What about things that don't _stay_ DONE? (i.e., what about entropy?)

This may be a case of productivity porn. (a common gtd-related term)

------
mad44
I would not want to use the products "done" by you.

------
jimfl
It's a good start.

